# Travel Details. Getting to Saint Jean.



## maple360 (7 Apr 2012)

I just need to clear something up. I am reviewing my travel details for the 21st, and I just want to confirm something. I get to Montreal around 0910hrs, but the paper says "Report CRLRS via shuttle only NLT 1600hrs." So does that mean I have to wait around the airport from 0910 to 1600 where a shuttle will be available at 1600hrs? or does it mean that I will have to get a bus or taxi to st jean and report there for 1600hrs. 

Feel free to slap me if its clear as day, because I just want to be sure. I have a problem where I over read stuff. Thanks.


----------



## Tyson Fox (7 Apr 2012)

NLT- No Later Than.

The way I interpreted those orders is that you take a shuttle from the airport and get to St. Jean before 1600. Simple.

Good Luck


----------



## Deelo (7 Apr 2012)

maple360 said:
			
		

> ... I get to Montreal around 0910hrs, but the paper says "Report CRLRS via shuttle only NLT 1600hrs."



I believe that means "_No later than_ 1600 hrs".


----------



## aesop081 (7 Apr 2012)

maple360 said:
			
		

> Feel free to slap me if its clear as day,



SLAP.

You will go by shuttle *only*. Thats what it says.

NLT means "No Later Than", so take the first shuttle after you arrive at the airport so that you report at CFLRS NLT 1600.


----------



## northernboy_24 (7 Apr 2012)

There will be someone who will meet you at the airport.  There are likely going to be several shuttles throughout the day that you could take but you will just take the first one that is available to you.  The uniformed person will meet you near the luggage.


----------



## maple360 (7 Apr 2012)

northernboy_24 said:
			
		

> There will be someone who will meet you at the airport.  There are likely going to be several shuttles throughout the day that you could take but you will just take the first one that is available to you.  The uniformed person will meet you near the luggage.



This is great news, I thought I would be waiting until 1600hrs. Slap away, but I got my info, thanks!


----------

